# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Καλοκαιρινό Banner 2012

## Efthimis98

*Γεια σε όλους παιδιά!*  :bye: 
*Μιας και μπήκε το καλοκαιράκι και όλοι πηγαίνουμε στις θάλασσες και στις πισίνες ,είπαμε στο forum να βάλουμε μια πιο καλοκαιρινή νότα!Και ας ξεχαστουμαι λιγο απο τα προβληματα του ολου του χρονου!!!* :sleep:  :Party0016: 
*Εύχομαι σε όλους παιδιά* *Καλό Καλοκαίρι** και* *Καλά Μπάνια* :Animal0028: *!!!Να περάσετε όλοι** Τέλεια**!!!
*
*Ορίστε το* *Banner** του* *Καλοκαιριού**!* :Jumping0045: 



(Τώρα υποθέτω οτι δεν έχει ανεβαστεί ακόμη ως Banner!Όταν ανεβεί στους περισσότερους θα μπει αυτόματα ενώ σε άλλους θα πρέπει να πατηθεί το κουμπί *F5* για να αλλάξει το Banner!)

----------


## kirkal

χαχαχαχ όμορφο....

----------


## ninos

Σ' ευχαριστούμε Ευθύμη !!! Το βραδάκι θα έχει ανέβει το banner  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Συνχαρητηρια!! Ευθημη ειναι καταπληκτικο, σε ευχαριστουμε!!! μου αρεσει πολυ!! που εβαλες και τα lovebirds μεσα. να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## Kostakos

Έπρεπε να βάλεις ακι τον Πίπη μέσα!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Γεια σου Ευθυμακο με τα ωραια σου

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παδια!!!
Καλο καλοκαιρι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστουμε!!! καλο καλοκαιρι!!!! και σε εσενα Ευθυμη.

----------


## Paul

Σ ευχαριστουμε Ευθυμη!!!!!!Τελειο το banner!!!!Καλο καλοκαιρι και σ εσενα και παντα τετοια!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μικρός αλλά θαυματουργός.......!!!
Ευχαριστούμε Ευθύμη!!!

----------


## Kostakos

πράγματι.. όχι πως δεν είαμι και εγώ μικρός αλλά σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της Βίκης..!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπραβο σου ευθυμη,ειναι πολυ ωραιο!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο ευθυμη!!!!!ειναι τελειο!συγχαρητηρια πολυ ωραια δουλεια

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστουμε ευθυμη. :Party0011:

----------


## ninos

το καλοκαιρινό banner έχει τοποθετηθεί .Όποιος βλέπει ακόμα το παλιό, προτείνεται να πατήσει F5 ή να πατήσει το αντίστοιχο κουμπί refresh του πλοηγού του..

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι Ευθύμη  :Happy:

----------


## dinos saurus

υπεροχο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!!  :Happy: 
Τα πουλακια που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει ειναι τυχαια,και αν καποιο πτηνο δεν εχει τοποθετηθει μην το παρετε προσωπικα!!! Χαχαχα!!! :rollhappy: 
Δεν χωρανε αλλα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Από εδώ και πέρα εγώ πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε να μπούνε πουλάκια του forum! 
Θα ήτνα πολύ πιο ωραία!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αμ το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω πως να αφαιρω απο πολυχρωμο φοντο,ξερω μονο απο απρο ή τελως παντων μονοχρωμο φοντο!  :Happy: 
Που θα παει ομως θα το μαθω!  :Happy:

----------


## kirkal

φίλε Ευθύμη..μπες youtube και ψάξε για σχετικά βιντεάκια για photoshop..εγώ έχω μάθει πολλά από το youtube...
ο πιτσιρικάς μου εμένα πάντως έχει μπει σε καλοκαιρινή διάθεση και με άφησε για πιο τροπικά μέρη...


(για αστείο!!!!!!)

----------


## Kostakos

Ζήτα βοήθεια από κα΄ποιον που ξέρει!!

----------


## COMASCO

χαχαχαχα...μιλαμε η φωτο κυριακο ειναι τελεια...χαχαχα...!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια Κυριακο με τον ''τροπικο'' μικρουλι!!!
Αυτα που εχω μαθει τα εχω μαθει απο το youtube αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω βιντεο με αφεραιση background απο ιπτάμενο πτηνο και αφεραιση background απο πολυχρωμο φοντο!  :Happy:

----------


## kirkal

θα κοιτάξω αν είναι φίλε Ευθύμη και θα σου πω τι μπορεί να γίνει ..οκ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Κυριακο!!!
Αμα το μαθω ευχαριστως να σας κανω banner ή για το φορυμ ή και για τις υπογραφες σας με τα πουλκια σας!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## 11panos04

Κανενα με μασκα και φυσηρα;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## Efthimis98

βρε παιδια τωρα τις δινετε τις ιδεες;;;;  :Stick Out Tongue:  
χαχαχα...

----------


## kirkal

και απαραιτήτως ομπρέλα θαλάσσης και παγωτά!!!!!  :Youpi:

----------

